# Mags b-day modeling clean-up!



## Maglar (Dec 11, 2009)

Sorry for the quality, halogen room light. I got a nice new compressor with a regulator, the aztec A470 complete set, and some nice new models. I was very happy to receive these and it might be a good spark for my modeling


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 11, 2009)

HOOKUP!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 11, 2009)

Dude, you scored!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 11, 2009)

...and in a BIG way!

NICE!!!!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2009)

Looking impressive.However the Italeri kit is a scrap.The model can e used for training only.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 11, 2009)

WOW!! With everyone here! That's impressive!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice little selection there matey, hope you have a noise suppressor for that machine. Mine's out in the shed, where I was banned.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 11, 2009)

Dammit you stole my thunder with the Do-217!!  

Just kiddin' sweet !


----------



## Maglar (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks all. Vic, its only as loud in my room, already did a test with the door closed. About the do Harry, wont be building that for awhile. I asked for the kit but not the paints, so im a online order short of the paints for it..


----------



## Heinz (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice haul man!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 12, 2009)

Sweet mate!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2009)

Looks like youv'e done pretty well for yourself Mags....


----------



## rochie (Dec 12, 2009)

very nice haul Maglar


----------



## kgambit (Dec 12, 2009)

VERY nice Haul, Mags.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 12, 2009)

Very nice indeed! I wish I got Birthday prezzies like that....in fact, I wish I got Birthday prezzies!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 12, 2009)

He scooooooores!


----------



## sharonk868 (Jan 6, 2010)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Nice little selection there matey, hope you have a noise suppressor for that machine. Mine's out in the shed, where I was banned.




Thanks you for the post. 
Hi guys, Im a newbie. Nice to join this forum.


----------



## ozhawk40 (Jan 6, 2010)

Great going Mags. The compressor looks the same as mine. Good little unit. More GB material also to hand I see! 8)

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Sharon! You may want to introduce yourself by starting a separate thread in "Basic" section.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Jan 6, 2010)

Next time you should ask for a camera!  Just kidding. Nice haul.My birthday was last week and I got nothin...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 6, 2010)

Welcome to the family Sharon....


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 6, 2010)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## otftch (Jan 6, 2010)

Ed


----------



## Heinz (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't think Sharon is legit judging by the link in their sig.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 6, 2010)

Sharon is a spammer and needs to p!ss off....


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 6, 2010)

Haha, plus why is she thanking Vic for his post?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2010)

Well, it was an extremely interesting and well written post.....


----------

